# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Husquarna

## VarikuzelePhimose

An alle Motocrosser und Enduromopettler:
Wie ist die Marke husquarna so allgemein?
Ruf?
Standing in der Szene ?
Stärken?
Schwächen?
Danke

----------


## nailen

Tolle Motorsägen haben die  *duck und weck bin*  :Bye:

----------


## mankra

Sehr guter Ruf. 2 Jahre Garantie, auch im Renneinsatz, sehr gute Fahrwerke, mit der TE310 eine feine, Anfängerfreundliche Enduro.
2T sind schon bißerl betagter vom Konzept (Gewicht, kein E-Starter) dafür neu sehr günstig zu bekommen.
MX werdens seltener gefahren, da sind die Japaner stark im Einsatz.
Einziger wirklicher Nachteil gegenüber KTM sind der gröeßere Wertverlust und wenns mal weiter unterwegs bist, für KTM findest im FAhrerlager so ziemlich jedes Ersatzteil.
Feinheiten sprechen noch für KTM:
Bei 2T mit E-Starter, hydr. Kupplung
Bei Enduros: Transparenter Tank, Gewicht (Vor 2010 waren selbst die kleinen 250er und 310er Enduros schon recht schwer).
450er und 510er zwar nicht schlecht, aber mit der Schwingenlagerung Wartungsunfreundlich und sehr hohe Sitzhöhe (Du bist zwar größer, aber bei knapp 100cm Sitzbankhöhe.........auch für Dich net optimal).

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

Danke Manfred!
Ich werd' mir wahrscheinlich eh keien kaufen, hätte aber evtl. gute Connections.
Ich wär eher an einer "kleinen" interessiert, also eine 125er Motocross oder Enduro. (Hab keinen A Führerschein...., bin überhaupt net grad der Moped-Typ...)
Nächste blöde Frage: kann man mit der Enduro 125er schon mal auchauf der Motocross Strecke fahren - oder? www.husqvarna-motorrad.de/ind...119&show=tdata
Bei einer Maschine ist es schon gscheiter eine neue zu kaufen - oder?

THX

----------


## mankra

Du kannst mit der Enduro auf der MX Strecke (Mischa fährt recht viel MX) fahren und mit der MX Enduro fahren (tat ich in der ersten Saison).
Es sind Unterschiede in der Abstimmung (FW kann man in beide Richtungen abstimmen lassen, z.B. beim Pitkan), ist aber natürlich nur für eine Richtung optimal möglich.
Enduro fährt man, braucht man ein weicheres Fahrwerk, das schlägt auf der MX Strecke bei zu langen oder kurzen Sprüngen schnell durch, ist nicht ganz so stabil über die Wellen.
Das harte MX Fahrwerk läßt Dich wie ein Gummiball über Wurzeln herumhüpfen, findest keinen Grip.
Im Gewissen Bereich kannst natürlich noch die Druckstufe auf und zu drehen.

Die Richtung, was Dir wichtiger ist, solltest bei der FW Abstimmung/Mopedwahl wissen.
Wenns hauptsächlich MX sein sollte und Du nicht Straße (kannst eh vergessen mit einer 125er 2T Sportenduro) fährst, kommst mit einer MX deutlich günstiger durch.
Kannst auch ohne weiteres gebraucht kaufen.
Enduro mit einer 125er ist schon zäh.......aber da lernst den richtigen Umgang mit der Kupplung. Für Enduro würd ich eher zu einer 200er 2T zum Einstieg raten oder bei HQV zur 250er wenns ne 2T sein soll, oder zur TE310 als 4T. Die ist wirklich simple zu fahren (Lerneffekt natürlich nicht so groß, wie bei einer 2T).

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

Ok, danke!
Also ist eine "größere" leichter zu fahren als eine 2-Takter? Kann die ganze Schalterei derweil gar nicht...  :-)

----------


## mankra

Jein:
Mit einer 500er 4T brauchst nur wenig schalten und wenig Kuppeln. So gesehen, sehr einfach zu fahren. Dafür mehr Masseträgheit, lenkt schwerer ein, schiebt eventuell mehr übers VR und 15 bis 20kg mehr Gewicht spürst beim Aufheben, herumheben, usw.
Eine 125er 2T fährst optimalerweise immer mit 100% Vollgas und regulierst nur über die Kupplung den Vortrieb. Motor sollte da kaum aus einem geringen Drehzahlbereich rausfallen.
Wenns aus einer Kurve rausbeschleunigen mußt: Kupplung ziehen, Vollgas mit schleifender Kupplung den Vortrieb dosieren.

Zwischen diesen Extremen liegen dann die anderen Kubituren. Ein 4T ist immer etwas schwerer, braucht mehr Wartung, ist weniger Giftig, bietet mehr Grip, mehr Drehmoment untenraus, bremst der Motor stärker (Praktisch, wenn man den rechten Fuß von der Raste hat).
Ein größerer 2T hat natürlich mehr Drehmoment als ne 125er, ist auch nicht so spitz von der Leistungscharakteristik, aber trotzdem nicht wie ein 4T zu fahren. Man muß trotzdem, bei längeren Auffahrten oder aus engen Kehren, wenn man zum Schalten vergas, mehr in die Kupplung greifen, daß der Motor hochdreht.
Auch die fehlende Motorbremse ist zum Beginn etwas schwierig. Dafür fühlt es sich mehr an, wie beim Radlfahren. Alles ist leichter, direkter, ohen Gas rollt die Mopedn, usw.
Nochmehr Fahrradfeeling bieten Trialmopedn. Mit Trials kann man mehr, als nur am HR herumhoppeln. Die Geräte laufen 60 bis 70km/h und werden oft auch zum "Endurowandern" eingesetzt. D.h. im Prinzip auch Endurofahren, aber durch die geringe Überstandshöhe (kein Sitz) und Gewichten zwischen 60 und 70kg , tiefer Schwerpunkt, kommt das Downhillen wirklich sehr nahe. Vorteil Trial ist auch, daß die Mopedn extrem leise sind. Die hörst nach 50m im Wald nimmer  :Wink: 
Wenns mal im Lande bist, könntest gerne mitfahren. Ich hab ne MX, ne Enduro und ne Trial  :Wink:  zum probieren.

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

ok, danke mankra!

----------


## suicidedownhill

Hab zwar ned so viel Ahnung, aber da ich grade vor einem Änlichem Problem stehe kann ich dir auch was sagen. 
Also: Ich will den 125cc Führerschein machen, und suche etwas, mit dem ich sowohl auf der Straße fahren darf als auch ab und zu MX fahren kann.  Da ich von dem Thema aber keine Ahnung habe, hab ich mich an einen Bekannten gewannt. Der meinte, dafür sei die KTM EXC 125 am besten geeignet, da sie sich wie eine Vollcross fährt aber man trotzdem noch eine Zulassung dafür bekommt. Die ist aber auch eher teuer.

----------


## mankra

Schreib in ein Enduro/MX Forum "Vollcross" und Du wirst virtuell bis ans Ende des Internets gesteinigt und verspottet  :Wink: 
Es gibt keine "Vollcross". Es gibt Motocross und Enduro (wobei auch beim Moped, wie beim Radl der Begriff Enduro sehr breit gefächtert ist, von einer leichten Wettbewerbsenduro bis hin zu schweren Straßen-Reise Enduros).
Ne EXC fährt sich nicht 100%ig wie ne Cross, wie oben erklärt, ist das Fahrwerk weicher abgestimmt, Gabel ist unterschiedlich, Motor bißerl anders abgestimmt. 
Aber ja, mit einer 125er EXC kann man auf MX Strecken fahren (man soll nur nach langen Tables nicht ins Flat landen) und ist Stufen-FS tauglich.
Wobei solltest damit nicht zuviel auf der Straße fahren. Wettbewerbs-Enduros haben nur kleine Kühlwasser und Ölmengen (wegen Gewicht) und generell mögen 2T keine langen Vollgasstrecken. Magern zu stark ab. Auf der Straße bekommst auch schnell viele Betriebsstunden zusammen, kannst laufend servieren (alle 50BH Kolben z.B. das bekommst beim Alltagsmoped in einem Monat zusammen, beim Geländeeinsatz fahrst damit im Schnitt 6 bis 12 Monate).
Auch werden die Reifen schnell rund.
Wenns also täglich damit fahren willst, nimm lieber etwas Anderes, ne DR z.B. 
Ist Straße nur wenig und selten, der Sporteinsatz steht im Vordergrund, ist die EXC natürlich fein.
Nochwas: Mit der typisierten Leistung (Krümmer und glaub Vergasserabstimmung) ist das Teil unfahrbar.

----------


## suicidedownhill

Danke für den Hinweis, werd ich mir merken  :Smile: 
Der Gelände/MX Einsatz steht schon im Vordergrund, nur will ich damit ab und zu auch mal 5km ins Nachbardorf fahren oder so. Deshalb sollte es etwas sein das ich auch auf der Straße bewegen darf. Aber das wie gesagt eher wenig.




> Mit der typisierten Leistung (Krümmer und glaub Vergasserabstimmung) ist das Teil unfahrbar.


Was meinst du damit genau?

----------


## mankra

Das ist natürlich kein Problem (wenns jetzt nicht eine 5km Gerade ist und Du auf Anschlag fährst), aber um damit täglich z.B. 10km in die Arbeit zu fahren wärs das falsche Moped.

Orig. werden die Teile stark gedrosselt ausgeliefert, sonst schaffens die Abgas und Lärmwerte nicht.
Bei der 125er weiß ich es nicht genau, aber bei der 250/300er ist eine Birne mit Kat montiert, welche die Leistung komplett zuschnürrt. Bei meiner 300er nur 12 PS im Typenschein eingetragen.

----------


## suicidedownhill

Wie das bei der 125er ist weiß ich auch nicht, aber ich darf sowieso nur mit max. 11kw und 80kmh fahren da ich den Führerschein mit 16 mache.

----------

